# Freakshow rat(s)



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So I've been watching Freakshow on Netflix, it's about a Venice Beach Freakshow that has the largest collection of two headed animals in the world. I believe they have a two headed rat and I keep seeing corners of what I think is it's cage and it really pisses me off. The cage is too small and completely empty. No toys, no nothing. Please someone more knowledgeable tell me I'm wrong and they are not subjecting this poor animal to these conditions, I did some google searches and found nothing.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Any tv or movie that uses animals has to have the aspca on site to make sure they're being treated well. Also, it's a set. That's not where it lives. There's an animal handler that owns the animals, trains and works with them and then loan them to the set while, if needed, giving the animal cues off screen. But there's always a rep from an animal advocacy group there to observe. Don't worry.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

But it's not that kind of show....it's reality tv. They have two headed snakes and bearded dragon...all of them are in empty cages...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I know what show you're talking about, I haven't seen that episode though. From what I gathered from the few episodes I watched is that the Freakshow wasn't made for TV or anything it's a real place/act whatever you want to call it, so yeah I don't think they'd have an animal handler


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's probably like a circus. They come out in small barren cages for us to ooh and aww over but live in larger habitats (not that circuses are the best example just the first to mind). It's probably to prevent what happens at zoos, paying all that money but finding the animals sleeping in a hidden place.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Actually the rat has one head and two bodies.. It kinda sucks for the little guy because the other body just drags as it walks around.. But the cage that it's kept in is WAY to small.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

sarasmithhh said:


> Actually the rat has one head and two bodies.. It kinda sucks for the little guy because the other body just drags as it walks around.. But the cage that it's kept in is WAY to small.


And BARREN! Poor thing has no toys and it just makes me so angry. They have all these animals and I do believe they see vets when necessary but they don't seem to really pay attention to habitat and environment. Yes they are clinically healthy and are a live, but their mental wellness does not see to be taken into account. I want to write them a strongly worded email....


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

There is a chance they make the cages more barren for filming/show. If you want them to be seen, for some animals, then a less cluttered cage is your best option. I know half the time it's hard to find our 10 girls cause they like to burrow and snuggle under piles of their own making. An email inquiring might not be a bad idea but I wouldn't have high hopes that they would read it or respond.


----------

